# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  Bienvenue  Lana, le retour d'une Community Manager de Developpez.com

## Community Management

Chers membres du club,
j'ai le plaisir de vous informer du retour d'une *Community Manager* de Developpez.com, j'ai nomm *Lana Bauer*.

Aprs un certain temps d'absence, Lana Bauer est de retour avec pour principales missions de :
assister et conduire les responsables de rubrique dans leurs activits ;animer et modrer les rubriques sans responsable actif ;former de nouveaux rdacteurs ;dvelopper et grer les partenariats ;et bien d'autres tches ncessaires  la bonne tenue du club Developpez.com

Lana Bauer a t une Community Manager trs engage et disponible pour la tenue du club, et l elle nous revient encore avec plus de dtermination et de motivation.

N'hsitez pas  lui crire si vous voulez contribuer  la rdaction de Developpez.com

*Mais avant, joignez-vous  moi pour souhaiter la bienvenue  Lana, le retour d'une Community Manager.* 
 ::lahola::   ::lahola::   ::lahola::

----------


## Malick

Bienvenue Lana, bon retour parmi nous  :;): 

 ::lahola::  ::lahola::

----------


## LittleWhite

Bon retour Lana  ::):

----------


## vermine

Bon retour !  ::chin::

----------

